# What would you breed him with?



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm interested in possibly breeding my yellow bi color super delta but I'm not sure what I want in a mate and what I need to look for to balance his flaws.

This pic is a few days after I got him,roughly two weeks ago. His fins have grown in since then. This is mainly to show his topline.









from today, he wouldn't cooperate very well and I never did get a good side view.

















what would the offspring be if he was mated with a plakat? As much as I like the long fins, I've had issues with tail biters and am leaning towards plakats.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You know who breeds these colors, and has similar females that are gorgeous? 
Martinismommy .. look for Mac Auley's Betta Beauties on Facebook. She tends to often show ones of similar colors. Blackwater Betta, she may have some similar to him as well..

Get a female who is HM - as close to a 180 as possible to help get the F1 and F2 to HM. As well as a female with a more even topline, his is rather spooned. A fuller dorsal wouldn't be bad either. 
Hopefully the spade at the middle of his tail won't be passed on.. but he is a pretty fish all around


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

"what would the offspring be if he was mated with a plakat?", tried the HM x PK cross before. cooper PK male x Cooper HM female, the offsprings were cooper (of course LOL ), some with variegated fins. as for tail type..mine were varied from HM ( not in ideal form as the caudals were mostly "uneven", almost like a rosetail form but not with as much ray branches ), half HM/PK ( somewhere between short-long fins ) and PK ( now some of these had very nice forms, broad caudal, relatively wider dorsal, and some symmetrical PK/shortfins HM )


----------

